# Looking for a car



## The tourist (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi , Iv just recently moved to alain and like the millions of expats that move here I am renting a car, but since it seems I'm gonna be here for the long run, is there any expat reaching the end of their journey and would like to hand me the keys to there automobile , with a price of course. Preferably a friendly car. Thanks a mill


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

dubizzle.com ?


----------



## The tourist (Sep 21, 2014)

Ah yes , this wonderful site has given me the runaround. I will be looking for one between now and the end of October . Thank you one and all


----------

